# *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ***



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

**** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

In diesem Thread könnt ihr Videos von euren eigenen Waküs, oder Waküteilen posten.

Na dann mache ich mal den Anfang  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofEWhTqjh5o

YouTube - bundymania Wasserkühlung


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Echt schicke WaKü hast da 

Mir fehlt dazu nur eine Kamera


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

....meine mach´ ich nur mit ner Digicam (Videocam iss hinüber) , Quali is nich soo der Bringer, aber man erkennt das wesentliche an der Sache 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKuZO4SfIdo


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0p6oSlxX-A


----------



## Digger (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

die kleinen bläßchen sind ja süüüüüüß


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

hehe....glugg...glugg......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD7vedmxkLw

Tornado im Miniformat


----------



## Laskiwitz (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

das nenn ich mal ne ordentliche strudelbildung^^


----------



## der8auer (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ist das der kleine oder große EK Aufsatz?


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



bundymania schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0p6oSlxX-A



Von wem ist das Lied und wie Heist es?


----------



## Ace (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

schon etwas länger her 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ9gflGmMRU


----------



## Laskiwitz (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Von wem ist das Lied und wie Heist es?




Das ist von Michael Holm und heißt Tränen lügen nicht....ein altes deutsches Schlagerschätchen^^ 


@ace pumpt bei dir eine Liang so durch dein Kreislauf?


----------



## bundymania (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhkwbCyneHQ


----------



## Ace (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



Laskiwitz schrieb:


> @ace pumpt bei dir eine Liang so durch dein Kreislauf?



Ja hat es mal


----------



## zettiii (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Eigenltich wollte ich die ganze Zeit immer 'n Tagebuch schreiben, oder einfach so Bilder uploaden, aber hatte i-wie nie Zeit und Lust.
Als ich dann diesen Thread hier sah, hab ich einfach n Video gedreht 
Ist meine 1. WaKü, nur die Schläuche sind schon die 2.
Die 1. waren nich rot sondern orange und unter UV pink -.-
Kabelführung ist provisorisch, weil ich demnächst ein neus NT bekomme.

Vllt. finde ich nochmal die Zeit für ein Tagebuch, genug Bilder hätte ich 
Also hoffe es gefällt euch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOVEyVYaUXg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOVEyVYaUXg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cami (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



zettiii schrieb:


> Vllt. finde ich nochmal die Zeit für ein Tagebuch, genug Bilder hätte ich
> Also hoffe es gefällt euch


 
Nur zu, Tagebücher werden immer gern gesehen.
Zudem bekommt man dadurch viele neue Ideen. 

Das Video ist für meinen Geschmack zimmlich düster, sonst gefällts

mfg cami


----------



## zettiii (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Naja, im Hellen wirkt die Beleuchtung meiner Meinung nach nicht so,
aber das ändert sich auch in einer Woche.
In den AGB kommt noch eine LED, und in den Supreme auch noch 2.
Bin nur jetzt erstmal ne Woche nicht da ^^

Und mit dem Tagebuch muss ich mal schauen 

So hier nochmal das Ganze bei Licht; wenn mein neues NT usw drin ist mach ich nochmal eins Draußen, da ist das Licht noch besser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x-gsxis8ikA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x-gsxis8ikA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bundymania (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

im AGB ist ja gut was los


----------



## Fifadoc (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

na, dann post ich hier auch mal was:

hier das Video zum ersten offiziellen testlauf des Rohres für mein ABG Projekt.
Hab den ganzen Balkon geflutet ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSn7xLQLmHE


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

sieht gut aus mal was anderes


----------



## kays (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



Fifadoc schrieb:


> na, dann post ich hier auch mal was:
> 
> hier das Video zum ersten offiziellen testlauf des Rohres für mein ABG Projekt.
> Hab den ganzen Balkon geflutet ^^



Wie geil, hätten wir jetzt schon minus Temperaturen könntest du schon Schlittschuh laufen auf dem Balkon


----------



## rabit (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Cool die Fountaine.
Wan kommt denn das Gesamtprojekt!


----------



## bundymania (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



bundymania schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUElAreEI_o



..zwar nicht von mir, aber trotzdem ganz amüsant  Über die verwendete Wakü sag ich mal nix


----------



## bundymania (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbAFFJ_izpI


----------



## zettiii (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Geiles Teil, und wie ich grad im Bilder-Fred gesehen habe, fettes Zubehör, nur leider zu teuer .
Kannst du nicht ne Runde Weihnachtsmann spielen Bundy ?


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Das ist doch mal nen super Thread. Schöne Wasserkühlungen habt ihr da werd ich ja ganz neidisch bei mir ollen Luftkühlung


----------



## bundymania (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

wenn du mir die Lottozahlen vom Samstag verrätst: sofort zettiii !


----------



## zettiii (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

*in die Kristallkugel guck*
...

Hm, die ist auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war, tut mir leid .


Mach morgen nochmal nen Video von meinem neuen Board unso


----------



## Devjam (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Bin an einem Tagebuch dran mit Inhaltsverzeichniss und Pics und Videos

System ist recht aktuell

Core i7
Asus Rampage Extrem 2
6 Giga DDR3 RAM
EVGA GTX 280 1Giga Speicher
Silverstone Gehäuse Tj07

Wie gesagt werde bald was uploaden 

cheers


----------



## NikNolte7 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Hier mal ein Movie über die Laing und wie leise die ist


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4GBACAsJjM


----------



## der8auer (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Um YouTube Videos darzustellen musst du die ID hinter dem link so einfügen: [*YT]ID[/YT*]  (ohne die *)

In deinem Fall: [*YT]Z4GBACAsJjM[/YT*] (auch wieder ohne die *)


----------



## Uziflator (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

@NikNolte7 Welchen Deckel hat den deine Pumpe?

Is aber wirklich leise!


----------



## Digger (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

das is der EK deckel V2. is ganz neu


----------



## NikNolte7 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

die Pumpe ist sehr leise und ich finde sie leiser als meine AS XT (und natürlich viel schicker...)


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ich habe mal einfach spielen wollen und habe ein Video mit meiner Billig-Cam gedreht! Nix dolles, wollte nur ein bisschen rumspielen! 
Ist mein erstes Video, daher auch nicht so toll! *wackel*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5nZVTaujw


----------



## nemetona (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Für ne Billig Cam OK


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

ich finds lustig wie sich der schwamm im behälter der pumpe dreht  deine wackler halten sich doch in grenzen


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

THX, der Schwamm dreht sich übrigens nicht! Das Wasser blubbert halt ein wenig im AGB und es sieht so aus, als wenn er sich drehen würde!


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

sogar special effects n1


----------



## bundymania (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Laing D5 Power 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YYvi7gQvF8


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

herbe was kostet das teil?


----------



## NikNolte7 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

und wie laut ist die Pumpe...


----------



## Dr.House (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Die Leistung wird mich da Interessieren (l/h ?). Vllt. kleinen Vergleich zu Laing Ultra oder der XT.


----------



## Freestyler808 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario 1/2 AG 49052

 1500 l/h


----------



## Dr.House (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ich meinte die Praxistests.  Die Theoriewerte sind klar.

*Edit:* das gehört nicht hierhin--> **Wakü Quatschthread**

In der Praxis sind es nie mehr als 200-300 l/h


----------



## Freestyler808 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

mir nicht


----------



## gobig (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

hier mal was von mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jK8akVIKSt4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jK8akVIKSt4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

@gobig was ist den bei dir 18°C kalt? wo wohnst denn du im keller ohne heizung? eine WaKü geht ja nie unter raum temp. also hast du 18°C im zimmer?


----------



## 1337_alpha (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Absolut NON Silent oO


----------



## Genim2008 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



1337_alpha schrieb:


> Absolut NON Silent oO



Das habe ich mir auch zuerst gedacht als ich das video gesehen habe xD


----------



## Sh33p82 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ich würd ne Macke kriegen, wenn meiner so laut wäre!


----------



## tj3011 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

WaKü und dann so laut 
Da ist meine LuKü deutlich leiser.

mfg tj3011


----------



## bundymania (16. März 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0tMNKWxBkY

...freuen sich wie Kids @ Xmas


----------



## bundymania (6. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvj1cculKn4


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

holla die waldfee, das is schon nen ordentliches teil.

aber der typ hat nen englisch....omg

absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Monsterclock (6. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

das Teil ist einfach nur Cool (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) *will haben*


----------



## andy_009 (13. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Geniale Videos werde demnächst auch maln video von meiner wakü machen.


----------



## bundymania (13. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPJSxWLRNOk


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

*hust* ohne Athemschutzmaske, dann noch am bessten mit Wasserlack die Lunge dankt. 
Wobei die Weißen Monstas richtig gut ausehen.


----------



## bundymania (13. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ach, das darf man nicht so eng sehen, sparste dir die Zigarrette nebenbei


----------



## bundymania (21. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djh6sYEXgSY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fywxptkkMgE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaYKhwueRRg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6qKl5Ma_JI

...mit gedrehtem Steigrohr


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Was war da noch dran und was für ein pumpe hattest du benutzt ?,  da hatte ich mir mehr erwartet.

Die Altplastikrecycelhalterung ist nur als unwürdig zu bezeichnen, ich wollte es kaum glauben.


----------



## bundymania (22. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Laing Ultra + Alphacool Niagara + MIPS NB + CPC Kupplungen + GMR DFM + Mora + 3 Sensoren + GTX 295 Koolance = 165 Liter 

Hast du deinen AGB schon erhalten ?


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ja,  
da binn ich mal gespannt wie sich die AT Ultra mit HK 3.0 + GTX 280 HK GPU X2 + Bloodrage NB + Slim Trippel + Singel + Singel Extrem schlägt.

Ich hatte gedacht der LED-Stopfen im Steigrohr währe nutzbar.

Jetzt mach ich das selbst.

Beim 250er kann mann ohne komplett aufschrauben das Rohr nicht verstellen.
Das werde ich vorher irgendwie testen müssen.


----------



## bundymania (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g6Ofc5bJzE


Laing *TRIPLE* Power !  

Trotz Mora und einiger "Bremsen" ballern die 3 Pumpen fast 300 Liter/h. durch !


----------



## Digger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

WTF....



musst abe rnochmal zeigen wie die dreierkombo aussieht wenn sie beleuchtet ist  is bestimmt ne hammeroptik


----------



## Zlicer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

das macht ja mehr lärm als unser alter Gartenteich XD

aber ist schon lustig....... kannst ja nochmal ein vid mit beleuchtetem AGB reinstellen^^


----------



## NikNolte7 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

naja mal was von mir..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny3Hy83pkqQ


----------



## silverblade (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS5DHKO2s4M

Meine WAKÜ bevor sie in ein Silverstone TJ07 umzieht Entschuldigt die Qualität des Videos
LG silverblade


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Hey bundy,

wie haste denn das schicke rote Wasser in Deinem ersten Beitrag hin bekommen?


----------



## tha_fre4k (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

garantiert mit lebensmittelfarbe !
hab ich auch gestern gemacht .. hätte nie gedacht das das so geil aussieht !
fotos und vids kommen demnächst !

gruss chris


----------



## bundymania (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

korrekt, das war damals ein Gemisch, bestehend aus Inno Protect und roter Lebensmittelfarbe von der Ebay Verkäuferin "Stoebertantchen" 
Zu der Zeit gab es noch keine Fertigmischungen, die tatsächlich rot waren, daraus ist das entstanden.


----------



## Headshot74 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einfach spielen wollen und habe ein Video mit meiner Billig-Cam gedreht! Nix dolles, wollte nur ein bisschen rumspielen!
> Ist mein erstes Video, daher auch nicht so toll! *wackel*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5nZVTaujw



Wo gibts`n die blauen Dingsda-Bumsda, Knickschutz heißen die glaub ich????
Gibbes die auch in grün????


----------



## Xylezz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Kunststoff Farbig

Da dürftest du was finden


----------



## RomeoJ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

LAUT ist was anderes...hihi...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY5ZsU-_xgs


----------



## bundymania (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

meiner macht 742 U/Min.   Klar, wenn ich 3m oder mehr mitm Ohr wech bin....dann höre ich die Lüfter auch nicht mehr.

YouTube - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL

Laut sind die nicht, aber für meine Ohren deutlich hörbar und schleifen etwas 

Mal sehen wie der Yate Loon und Coolermaster 200mm ist, die hab ich hier noch rumliegen


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

@RomeoJ:

Wie und was hast du alles in deinem Rechner entkoppelt? Da ist ja mal eine Stille


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Okay, dann stelle ich mal meinen Rechner in der Bau- und Testphase vor:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ThHTFArJrnQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ThHTFArJrnQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## Zeimean (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Schick, Schick was hier so gezeigt wird bin ganz neidisch.
@Phenom2
hab ja fast nen Gehörsturz bei deinem video bekommen, boxen waren noch auf volle pulle aufgedreht


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Feine Teile habt ihr da. Echt lecker . Wenn mein AGB morgen kommt, mach ich auch maln Video von meiner überarbeiteten WaKü (von 10/8 auf 13/10 ).


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

is leider nur mit handycam 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HN6prnDsCtA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HN6prnDsCtA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****


Hi all 
nachdem ich drauf hingewiesen worden bin ,
das ich im falschen Thread veröffendlicht habe,
Möchte ich hier stolz mein ergebnis präsentieren.

Externe Wakü.
Meine Erste.
Weil meinem Core i7 920 temp.technisch sonst nicht beizukommen war.

Letzte woche fertig geworden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILfHbA5Ipss

hoffe man sieht genug


MFG
KillerPfote


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Hier auchmal ein Video von mir.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sanlEHd1Jkk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sanlEHd1Jkk


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ich kannte den Thread noch gar nicht...mach mal schnell ein Video...hoffe keiner löscht meinen Post damit ich nicht stunden nach dem Thread suchen muss.


----------



## bundymania (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Video erstellt, diesmal von dem neuen Alphacool Laing Aufsatz AGB in der Rev. 2. Die Befüllung klappt dank der groß dimensionierten Schrauböffnung (auch Ölauge genannt) gut und auch bei knapp 140 Litern wird keine Luft angesaugt. Prädikat: tauglich 


YouTube - Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter (Reservoir) und Aufsatz Combo Rev. 2


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****



bundymania schrieb:


> ....meine mach´ ich nur mit ner Digicam (Videocam iss hinüber) , Quali is nich soo der Bringer, aber man erkennt das wesentliche an der Sache
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKuZO4SfIdo



Cooles Video!
Hatte auch diesen Radiator wo du hast! Ich habe ihn zurückgeschickt weil er anfängt zu spalten und mit der Zeit undicht wird!!!

Es ist ja eine Revision 2 rausgekommen weil die erste Version ein Konstruktionsfehler hat, das Plastik wird Spröde und spaltet. Du hast die erste Version, sieht man am durchsichtigen Kunstoff, die Rev2 hat gelblichen Kunstoff verwendet.

Plötzlich war einfach mein Tisch voller Wasser, hatte Glück das nichts an den Arsch ging, schau dir das Ding mal genau an! Vorallem wie die Kunstoffteile befestigt ("angeklemmt") sind mit dem weichen Kupfer.

Habe übrigens ohne Porbleme das Geld von AT zurück erhalten. Sie sind sich dem Fehlerhaften Produkt bewusst.

Ansonsten geiles System


----------



## bundymania (7. April 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

YouTube - NEW Fittings and Adapters from Alphacool


----------



## Kampfgurke (8. April 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

dann poste ich auch mal was....

hab meine Pumpe getestet






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SekU3LcA-Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bundymania (21. April 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

SANSO PDH 054 IT9 24V Pumpe 


YouTube - SANSO PDH 054 IT9 24V Pumpe / Pump f. Watercooling

Da geht was !


----------



## bundymania (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

YouTube - Tecnofront Torpedo Reservoir


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Ein 420er Shroud wird "geboren"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmeKRv37v6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So sieht es dann fertig aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Gemoddete Laing:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTa-KsIJ6G0
Ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso Youtube den Ton verschluckt. Is bei anderen Videos auch so. Aufm PC gehts


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Oktober 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:
			
		

> Hier auchmal ein Video von mir.
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sanlEHd1Jkk">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sanlEHd1Jkk



Wie heißt den das Lied im Hintergrund?


----------



## MetallSimon (14. November 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eSJMbmeDTs
Kleiner Lautstärke Test. Runtergeregelt sehr Leise


----------



## bobtune (14. November 2011)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Hi MetallSimon,

was kostet die Platine von toshiba, wo gibts die und welche Revision der Laing brauchts für den Mod?


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Hier noch mal mein Video an der richtigen Stelle:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_ITJoofna0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bundymania (9. März 2013)

*AW: *** Der Wakü-Video-Thread ****

Durchflussvergleich zwischen Koolance VL3N und den neuen QD3 Schnelltrennkupplungen



Koolance VL3N und QD3 Schnelltrennkupplungen Durchflussvergleich - German - YouTube


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (1. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Basti1597 schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute,
> hier mein Corsair 600t mit CPU-Wasserkühlung *



Ist wirklich cool geworden 
600T Mod - YouTube


----------

